

How to keep synced personal and work computers? - michelpereira

I have a Mac for my personal use and now got one to work on my new job. The main problem here is to get all the tools synchronized between the Macs, for example:
* ~/.basic
* ~/.vimrc
* ~/.gitconfig
* ~/vim/
* Python packages installed system wide<p>I tried to sync using Dropbox but it was a totally mess up.
======
kayman
I have the same issue now. I have a win7 pc at client's office, mac book air
for personal use and mac book pro at work. Since I use emacs a lot, I
symlinked my dot emacs file to my dropbox file and kept all my custom packages
there. (~/Dropbox/...) By the time you spend the effort you sync everything
up, you'll find it easier just to duplicate the key things you miss. Also
using one PC most of time helps the "oh its on my other pc" moment.

------
macarthy12
<https://github.com/philips/ghar>

